
Now your boss can buy back your unused vacation days - Thriptic
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-10-11/now-your-boss-can-buy-back-your-vacation-days
======
douche
Is this a new thing? My father, when he worked at places that had actual
vacation policies, and wasn't a more-or-less independent logging
contractor[1], has always been compensated at the end of the year for any
unused hours of personal, sick and vacation time.

[1] Loggers, the original Uber-esque contractors-not-employees, wink-wink

